# NW PA snow belt capitol - Erie PA Stainless Steel V box salt spreader



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a Bengalzwag Stainless steel v box salt spreader for sale. These are still made in NY and are geared towards municipal applications. This one is a7-8ft, 2-2.5 yd spreader with 10.5hp Briggs engine (runs fine), newer bearings, newer drag chain, completely serviced and re-wired. I paid 2500.00 for it 2 seasons ago and did a complete service to it with new filters and oil and re-wired everything with about 400.00 worth of heavy duty wire and water tight connections. It runs great just don't use/need it. In excellent condition, just want it gone so 1500.00 firm buys it. Can load it on a trailer or truck.


----------

